# Aoshima's 10700 HIJMS Katsuragi.



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

I was given this Kit to build by a Friend and to say the Build was fun is a misnomer. Ill fitting Parts, confusing Camo instructions and Decals that Shatter when used. I had to paint the entire Flightdeck instead of using the Decals which shatter after a while. Only the Rigging to go......Mark


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Looks nice - I love the old camo flight decks on the WW2 Japanese ships - nice job


----------



## paulhelfrich (May 11, 2009)

That is a somewhat tricky kit to work with, like lots of the old Aoshimas...but you did a great job with it. Your painting of the flight deck is VERY impressive!


----------



## JamesInNC (Sep 17, 2011)

Have to say - your friend has one awesome friend! Nice thing to do for him. Great job, especially with painting.

James


----------



## s.moe (Jul 18, 2011)

surfsup......s.moe,here......Great job on this build,,Love the paint job you did on it... Very impressive...........s.moe.........out.


----------



## paulhelfrich (May 11, 2009)

The more I look at this, the more I'm impressed with your really clean, sharp, masking of the patterns on the flight deck. 

Could you post some profile shots, so we may see the sides of the hull?


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks for the comments Gents Much appreciated. I will try and get some profile Pics for you also. The Hull is done in a 2 Tone Green Camo Scheme.....Cheers Mark


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Great looking carrier! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

roadrner said:


> Great looking carrier! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


Thanks for the comments my Friend.....Cheers Mark


----------

